

Designing UI & UX? Be a Triangle - espaniol
http://www.marketingexperiments.com/blog/internet-marketing-strategy/banner-blindness-ads.html
When trying to come up with original creative for your UI, UX look &#38; feel you- a better perspective might be doing something different from competition rather than comparing features to the competition.<p>Standing out is vital if you want to make the leap.
some more relevant posts:<p>http://thejunction.co.il/2011/03/28/be-different/<p>http://www.marketingexperiments.com/blog/internet-marketing-strategy/banner-ads-obstacles.html
======
hammock
None of this matters when you have Adblock Plus.

------
getsat
Two of the three images in the article are bitmaps. Page load time factors
into UX.

------
djtumolo
link is wrong.

